# Sorry Finland :(



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

http://www.gadling.com/2010/01/14/like-to-smoke-rethink-that-holiday-in-finland/?icid=main|aim|dl4|link5|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gadling.com%2F2010%2F01%2F14%2Flike-to-smoke-rethink-that-holiday-in-finland%2F



from article said:


> Finland is attempting to become a smoke-free country. A new law will ban the display of tobacco products in shops by spring and ban smoking in cars if you have a minor in your vehicle.


:shock::shock:...


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that is not good news for the smokers in finland.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

We have the same law in Canada that prohibits smoking in a car with children less than 16. I actually agree with this law because I've seen too many people driving around with the windows up, puffing away on a smoke and a child (or several) strapped in there with them. I know when my own kids were young and I smoked in the car they hated it, and they still remember and talk about it. None of them smoke and I can just imagine why (although my oldest boy likes a good cigar from time to time).
If we gave kids a choice about their parents smoking in the car while they were in there with them what do you think the kids would say?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Nothing new, I don't know about the other provinces but Tobacco can't be displayed in shops here in Alberta. All of the cigarette display cases are behind screens so you can't see them. It's also illegal for a pharmacy to sell tobacco or to sell tobacco if there is a pharmacy in your store (i.e. Wal-Mart can't sell Tobacco if they have a pharmacy in the store).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Similar laws here in Oz. Unless you got an early exemption the shop is only allowed to display 1 sq meter of tobacco products (Was a compromise) Smoking in cars with kids was voted down as too hard to police but the public frown on it en masse as they should. It's also an offence to leave your kids in a car unattended.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> was voted down as too hard to police


You guys are doing it wrong. See, you make tens of thousands of laws, regardless of them making sense or being enforcable. This way at any given time chances are any given person is guilty of something, and you can selectively enforce your way to whatever agenda you have.

At least, thats the direction this country seems to be going


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> You guys are doing it wrong. See, you make tens of thousands of laws, regardless of them making sense or being enforcable. This way at any given time chances are any given person is guilty of something, and you can selectively enforce your way to whatever agenda you have.
> 
> At least, thats the direction this country seems to be going


 Nice little piece of sarcasm *G*. The police used some logic themselves and said they would issue not one ticket if it became law as they had enough shit to deal with already. My god, sanity prevails? I'm shocked! LOL.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

cubicdissection said:


> You guys are doing it wrong. See, you make tens of thousands of laws, regardless of them making sense or being enforcable. This way at any given time chances are any given person is guilty of something, and you can selectively enforce your way to whatever agenda you have.
> 
> At least, thats the direction this country seems to be going


... be it smokes or guns.


----------

